
Scaling when tied to an external API - arktisklada
https://medium.com/@claytonliggitt/scaling-when-tied-to-an-external-api-e7deb2b067c3#.oktl58l70
======
arktisklada
Here are some thoughts I've put together about some challenges experienced
over the years. Fairly high level, and would love to hear your thoughts

